

Why I'm not applying to YC. - mrkmcknz

I completed my YC application some time ago, I've had it proof read by almost anyone I know with an IQ over 10.<p>Then I came to a crossroads that I mentioned on HN: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3027224<p>I reached out to the connection that PG pushed (Oliver Cameron) who had nothing but praise for the YC program and gave a valid point: "There really is no risk to doing YC, the worst case scenario is you have $150k in the bank on the best terms possible, with the best possible network behind you."<p>That was it I decided, I'm applying to YC and so came the work of perfecting my grammar and introduction video.<p>However, I'm not applying and I have 3 reasons why. Personal reasons at that and boy I hope I don't regret this choice.<p>1. I've got an investor on board not with many connections but whom can provide all the capital I need, frankly we have more than enough. Connections I thought YC will provide, then it became clear to one that I can reach out to anyone I want using the internet. If my product is worthy of their time or response I will achieve it, YC can help I thought and boy PG is influential but I'm going to take my chances.<p>2. I'm from the UK and the whole process of relocating even for three months would be so much of a distraction. The culture change, the knowing that I will have some major VISA issues once the program has ended.<p>3. I'm at alpha. I love my business model, I believe in it. I've had some epic pivots already and frankly I'm at the stage where in alpha testing I truly do think I could be on to something. I feel one year or 6months down the line I will be at the public stage, maybe it would be better to use the YC card when I'm having issues managing growth or sourcing that $500k investment.<p>Above all I have the feeling I won't regret not applying. That's why I know I'm doing the right thing; oh boy I left it late and that's a statement of how powerful YC truly is. A statement of how it can turn a exceptional individual and a poor idea into a great business (pivots included).<p>I wish the applicants all the best and maybe one day you will be the alumni I reach out too.
======
jcarden
A well reasoned and prudent argument. It sounds like you came to your decision
logically. Kudos. Good luck to you and your venture.

------
michaelpinto
Recently the YC gang was in NYC to give their pitch and here's what I walked
with: It's one of the best paths to silicon valley. In other words if you
really want a strong California connection at an early phase in your company
this is a great way to start. Getting the capital is a good reason -- but a
better reason is getting the connections. Much in the same way that if you had
a Harvard MBA you'd be well educated, but you'd also know this people in the
know. Of course it depends on your business -- if say you're focused on media
or finance maybe you don't need a silicon valley connection.

------
abbasmehdi
Here is my critique of your reasons. It is just that.

Reason #1 you say: You don't need the money. Reason #2: You will waste time
relocating. Reason #3: You think you are onto something decent.

I am posting this becuse I fail to see how does any of these three reasons
negate the YC value prop. There are good reasons to not do YC, but I do not
see how these three are it.

Also, even if you do, you won't regret it terribly because you can always
apply for the next batch.

------
katiepatrick
Although the scene here is 'scenie', navel-gazing and takes fame within its
own micro-cosm seriously, I wouldn't underestimate the amount of technical
knowledge you can pick up on through the meet-ups and random conversations. It
pushes you to think at a more advanced level that you have before and the
quantity of startups is a powerful factor in getting you to step up your game
and be more confident. Its like a river that takes you.

------
ig1
I think you over look the importance of serendipity. The best contacts I have
aren't always ones I reached out to, but rather ones I met at parties, events
or social connections.

Also it's worth noting that you don't have to stay in the US if you go through
YC. SongKick and Lanyard are two notable companies who went through YC and
then came back to the UK

~~~
mrkmcknz
I understand your argument. Maybe it is a mistake but it just didn't feel like
the right thing to do at this present moment.

I have a feeling that once I'm in the valley I won't want to leave.

------
mrkmcknz
PS see you at startup school.

